# TV Schedule



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I have subscribed to CNE Art Network and am looking for a TV schedule. I am also looking for the TV Schedule for MBC. Does anyone know how and where I can access them? Thanks.


----------



## m4rtini (Sep 13, 2009)

Schedule for all MBC channels(2,4,max,action) you can find on: mbc(dot)net/english


----------

